# OS10 and quicktime pro part missing to read .avi



## Stevielamp (Aug 11, 2007)

I have downloaded a video around 1gig and after a half an hour I get quicktime openning with a white (usually black) screen and a prompt
stating "That I do not have the parts necessary to view movie, do I want to be directed to quicktime to get it (basically that)"
however I do not know the part I need and I was directed to quicktimes general web page 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't think quicktime could read avi's  

Might wanna try this http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## Stevielamp (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Jack!!!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

No Problem :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, qt can read some avis. the avi file is really a container file, a wrapper of sorts. it all depends on what the real video and sound file formats are in the avi file that determinds if qt will even play it all, just the sound, or none of it.


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

Microsoft's recommended method for playing AVI/WMV movies on the Mac now they have stopped development of a Mac player is "Flip4Mac WMV".

Free download from:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28842

or

http://www.flip4mac.com/wmv.htm


Supported file formats:

http://www.flip4mac.com/wmv_tech.htm

Regards,

Nick


----------

